# 7200 tr dans un portable , le bilan ?



## davidcaro2 (14 Avril 2005)

J'hésite a acheter un disque 7200 tr pour mon ibook , alors pour ceux qui ont fait le grand saut, un bilan après quelques temps d'utilisation ?

J'ai actuellement 4200tr 2mo Hitachi

Ce qui m'inquiète ce sont plutot les vibrations et le bruit

Un 5400tr a la place d'un 7200tr , est ce judicieux ?

Y a t il une différence valable entre 7200 et 5400 ?
8mo ou 16mo , j'ai lu que pas grande différence car le modèle Toshiba 16mo était mal foutu

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5141&highlight=disque+dur

J'ai lu plusieurs sujets sur divers forums mais j'ai encore une doute , et comme ces sujets datent d'un mois en moyenne , j'aimerai un retour d'experience.

Merci


----------



## Zyrol (14 Avril 2005)

Moi je viens de changer mon DD d'ibook pour un 80 Go 5400 tr/m et 8 Mo de cache. La difference est enorme !

Tout le système est accéléré, tout va plus vite, c'est un vrai plaisir.
La chaleur à legerement augmenté du coté gauche (normal) mais rien de genant, le ventilateur de l'ibook ne c'est pas encore mis en marche.

J'ai remarqué une augmentation de l'autonomie grace au 8 Mo de cache qui limite les acces disque. Notament sur une journée de cours en amphi ou je manipule uniquement des petit fichiers texte.

J'ai fait des xbench avec le DD de mon imac G4 (80 go 7200tr/m 2 Mo ) : 
resultat ibook : 67,90
resultat imac : 65,04


En plus un 7200 tr doit faire beaucoup plus de bruit et doit consommer beaucoup d'energie, sans parler de la dissipation de la chaleur...

A mon avis un 7200 tr dans un ibook est une erreur... par contre un 5400 tr/m c'est un bon choix, un trés bon meme !


----------



## Macoute (14 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis un 7200 tr dans un ibook est une erreur... par contre un 5400 tr/m c'est un bon choix, un trés bon meme !


Et dans un PowerBook 12'' 1GHz, a votre avis le choix d'un 7200tr/min est il un bon choix.
Je m'aprète a acheté le 7K60 Hitachi, mai finalement j'ai peur de la discipation thermique.
Le choix d'un 5400tr/min, n'est il pas finalement le meilleur compromis?
Et le quel des 5400tr/min choisir?

Merci

PS: je viens de lui rajouter 1Go de RAm, et je dois vous que le changement est deja significatif.


----------



## Zyrol (14 Avril 2005)

je reste toujours sur ma premiere position. Dans un portable le 7200 tr/m n'est pas un bon choix si on veut garder de l'autonomie, du silence, et de la fraicheur...

Que se soit dans un PB ou un iBook.

Depuis quelque jours, sur www.grosbill.com un DD de 80 Go à 5400 tr/m et 16 Mo de cache est dispo, je pense que c'est un des meilleurs disque du moment, s'il avait été dispo au moment ou j'ai fait mon changement, j'aurais pris celui là. Il s'agit d'un Toshiba.


----------



## Macoute (14 Avril 2005)

Si c'est le Toshiba GAX 5400 tr/min avec 16Mo de cache, il est tres mal noté sur
www.powerbook-fr.com


----------



## Zyrol (14 Avril 2005)

Macoute a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est le Toshiba GAX 5400 tr/min avec 16Mo de cache, il est tres mal noté sur
> www.powerbook-fr.com



ok... je n'avais pas connaissance de ces tests.

d'ailleurs, je suis encore plus content alors ! j'ai pris l'Hitachi qui est 4° dans leur liste.


----------



## Macoute (14 Avril 2005)

Ok, merci pour l'info.
A part ca, cela n'a pas était trop dur de changer le disque


----------



## Zyrol (14 Avril 2005)

Je l'ai fais changer dans un centre agré apple, car mon ibook etait encore sous garantie, sinon je l'aurai fait moi meme. vu le nombre de tutuos qu'il existe sur ce sujet, je pense qu'en etant un peu soigneux l'opération est longue mais pas si délicate que ça.


----------



## davidcaro2 (14 Avril 2005)

alors quoi ? personne n'a installé de disque 7200 tr ?


----------



## benout (14 Avril 2005)

Si moi dans mon Alu15". Je peux dire que la différence de performances est énorme, maintenant je n'ai pas testé avec un 5400 trs, donc si ça se trouve c'est pareil. Ce qui est sur c'est que je n'ai pas perdu en autonomie, et que le powerbook fait un peu plus de bruit, enfin disons qu'on entend le disque dur tourner...mais rien de bien méchant comparé au confort apporté...Certains sont des inconditionnels du 7200 trs, d'autres ne voient pas la différence...difficile de trancher
Ben


----------



## doojay (14 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> je reste toujours sur ma premiere position. Dans un portable le 7200 tr/m n'est pas un bon choix si on veut garder de l'autonomie, du silence, et de la fraicheur...
> 
> Que se soit dans un PB ou un iBook.
> .


A moins que je sois une exception (ce que je ne pense pas), Powerbook 17" HD 7200 tr/mn silence idem qu'avec mon ancien 4200 tr/mn et autonomie + de 4h en normal sinon en déplacement je peux regarder un dvd tranquillement et travailler un bon 3/4 heure après.
Le seul réel probléme est que le disque dur en 7200 est limité à 60 gigas c'est tout


----------



## Zyrol (14 Avril 2005)

doojay a dit:
			
		

> A moins que je sois une exception (ce que je ne pense pas), Powerbook 17" HD 7200 tr/mn silence idem qu'avec mon ancien 4200 tr/mn et autonomie + de 4h en normal sinon en déplacement je peux regarder un dvd tranquillement et travailler un bon 3/4 heure après.
> Le seul réel probléme est que le disque dur en 7200 est limité à 60 gigas c'est tout




Les utilisateurs moyennnement satisfait avec des 7200 tr etaient des utilisateurs d'ibook. j'ai noté une difference de temperature entre le 4200 et le 5400, donc j'imagine sur un 7200. Bien sur je parle pour un ibook 12".


----------



## deLphaeus (14 Avril 2005)

Je suis également intéressé par les avis des utilisateurs ayant fait le pas avec un Alu


----------



## doojay (15 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Les utilisateurs moyennnement satisfait avec des 7200 tr etaient des utilisateurs d'ibook. j'ai noté une difference de temperature entre le 4200 et le 5400, donc j'imagine sur un 7200. Bien sur je parle pour un ibook 12".


je ne veux pas faire le gros lourd mais je répondais à ton post:
"Que se soit dans un PB ou un iBook."
Donc je me suis senti un peu concerné puisque je posséde un Powerbook.Et si tu relis mon post tu verra que je n'ai pas dit que la température était réstée la même après le changement de DD 
Sinon pour ma part le 7200 ce n'est que du bonheur je suis entièrement satisfait.


----------



## Zyrol (15 Avril 2005)

ok. au temps pour moi...   


Moi ce qui m'avait retenu de passer au 7200 c'est ce genre de temoignage :



			
				mordicus a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'ai remplacé mon 4200 rpm par un 7200 rpm. Ca n'a rien à voir. J'avais augmenté la RAM (512 Mo de plus), mais le changement de DD améliore considérablement les perfs. Par contre, c'est vrai qu'il chauffe plus et que l'ibook perd en autonomie. Donc, après expérience, je recommanderai plutôt de passer à un 5400 rpm, car il y a en a qui ont presque la vitesse des 7200 rpm (le gain n'est pas important), et qui sans doute chaufferont un peu moins. Ceci dit, tous les techniciens apple que j'ai interrogé (y compris chez Macway) m'ont dit que monter un 7200 rpm sur un ibook ne poser pas de problème (sauf l'autonomie réduite). On verra avec l'été si ça ne chauffe pas trop...



Je te conseille d'aller lire ce sujet, c'est un peu long, mais tres interessant : 

Sujet sur le changement du DD


----------



## prodartist (15 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé le 7200 tours dans mon powerbook 17  1.33 et 1 go de ram. Il n'y a meme pas photo c'est 30 % mieux
l'autonomie en performences automatiques est pratiquement la meme, en intensif 1.30 à 2 heures selon l'utiliisation, soit presque comme avant.
Coté perf, c'est fabuleux. Pour la musique c'est terrible. Et pour l'utilisation de tous les jours la différence est flagrante plus d'attentes. Seul problème comme cité plus haut limitation à 60 go


----------



## Macoute (15 Avril 2005)

Ce qui me pose problème, c'est la différence de qualité du système de refroidissement entre les PowerBook 12'', 15'' et 17''.
Pour ma part, je cherche a monter un 7200trm dans mon PowerBook 12''.
Que le disque fasse 60Go ou 80Go n'a pas de grande importance pour mon usage, mais je trouve dommage de perdre le silence de fonctionnement.
Vaut il pas mieux un tres bon 5400 a la place d'un 7200?


----------



## benout (15 Avril 2005)

Heu j'ai l'impression que les questions trournent en boucle...Moi je dis en gros: pour une utilisation qutodienne, le 5400 fera l'affaire et permettra de gagner quelques gigas. Pour des applis un peu plus gorumandes type musique ou vidéo, le 7200 s'impose naturellement, il me semble.


----------



## Marcus (15 Avril 2005)

Pour le changement d'un disque dur dans un centre agréé Apple, quelqu'un aurait-il les tarifs ??


----------



## Zyrol (15 Avril 2005)

2H de main d'oeuvre, environ 70 euros...


----------



## blugue (15 Avril 2005)

Quelle marque est la mieux et quel type pour conseil ?

Sur iBook G4 12" !!!


----------



## prodartist (18 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> 2H de main d'oeuvre, environ 70 euros...



bonjour,
il me semble bien avoir mis 30 minutes maximum sur mon powerbook 17.
un petit passage sur le site powerbook.fr avant pour ne pas faire de bétises.... les bons tournevis....
je pense qu'on peut réaliser ce changement, tres facilement et surtout si powerbook hors garantie...

Je confirme au passage que pourles gros logiciels, son vidéo.....images.... le 7200 apporte vraiment un gain de rapidité, pour la bureautique hormis pour la recherche de fichiers pas de différence significatives.
++ damien


----------



## freestate (18 Avril 2005)

Moi, j'ai installé un 7200 dans mon PB 1.33  15' il y a déjà plusieurs mois.
L'installation, je l'ai faite moi-même. C'est pas très compliqué pour qui a déjà ouvert un ordi.
Le bilan: je suis RAVIS! Aucun problème de chauffe, même après une journée complète!
Mon ordi est nettement plus rapide qu'avant.
Bref, le bilan est plus que positif!


----------



## Macoute (18 Avril 2005)

Bon, plusieurs personnes ont testé un 7200trm dans un PB 17'' et 15''.
Pour le 12'', faut que je fasse le teste moins même en somme   .

Apres un petit tour sur le site Hitachi ,
ma conclusion: le 7K60 fait juste un peu plus de bruit, mais ne consomme pas plus pas moins.
Donc, je franchis le pas. @+


----------



## doojay (18 Avril 2005)

Macoute a dit:
			
		

> Bon, plusieurs personnes ont testé un 7200trm dans un PB 17'' et 15''.
> Pour le 12'', faut que je fasse le teste moins même en somme   .
> 
> Apres un petit tour sur le site Hitachi ,
> ...


Bon courage et tiens nous au courant et n'oublie pas pour le démontage par contre notes biens les vis et les emplacements de ces dernière parcequ'elles n'ont pas les mêmes tailles, j'ai démonté le mien pour y mettre celui de mon 17" lors du changement pour un 7200 tr/m et c'est vraiment galère!


----------



## deLphaeus (18 Avril 2005)

A noter l'arrivée d'un nouveau disque dur annoncé depuis belle lurette par Seagate : 7200.1 jusqu'à 100 Go ... 

Reste plus qu'à voir comment il se comporte face à son concurrent de chez Hitachi.


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Avril 2005)

Macoute a dit:
			
		

> Et dans un PowerBook 12'' 1GHz, a votre avis le choix d'un 7200tr/min est il un bon choix.
> Je m'aprète a acheté le 7K60 Hitachi, mai finalement j'ai peur de la discipation thermique.
> Le choix d'un 5400tr/min, n'est il pas finalement le meilleur compromis?
> Et le quel des 5400tr/min choisir?
> ...


J'ai fait installer par mon revendeur lors de l'achat de mon PB12" un 100 giga 5400t/m (ST9100823A) et tout va bien ... même très bien ... je suis très content


----------



## Macoute (19 Avril 2005)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> A noter l'arrivée d'un nouveau disque dur annoncé depuis belle lurette par Seagate : 7200.1 jusqu'à 100 Go ...
> 
> Reste plus qu'à voir comment il se comporte face à son concurrent de chez Hitachi.



Au vu de ses caractéristiques, il ne fait pas mieux que l'Hitachi


----------



## Macoute (21 Avril 2005)

deLphaeus a dit:
			
		

> A noter l'arrivée d'un nouveau disque dur annoncé depuis belle lurette par Seagate : 7200.1 jusqu'à 100 Go ...
> 
> Reste plus qu'à voir comment il se comporte face à son concurrent de chez Hitachi.



Je n'ai pas assez de recul sur la fiabilté de ce disque pour me lancer vers cet achat.


----------



## deLphaeus (21 Avril 2005)

De toute facon je n'ai pas pu attendre ... hehe je me suis acheté un hitachi 7200 également par contre j'ai brisé les attaches des touches F1 et F2 ... hehe savez vous ou est-ce que je peux m'en procurer ?


----------



## Zz_Poupie_zZ (21 Avril 2005)

Peut être ici


----------



## jésouiounstar (24 Avril 2005)

pour ceux qui veulent révêr sur de beaux gros DD, la nuit, comme moi, qui avant même d'avoir le "livre-puissant" (je trouve que cela fait assez chamanique : ça la pète !) veut changer son disque !

a voir sur http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...eagate+hard+drive+2.5"&hl=fr&client=firefox-a

seagate de la mort qui tue !!!

jé


----------



## julien (24 Avril 2005)

Je suis passé au 60 go 7200 pour remplacer mon 30 Go 4200 car je commençait à manquer de place....

il ne chauffe pas plus, l'autonomie est la même, ça va plus vite et ça ne fait pas plus de bruit 



je ne suis pas sur que le gain de rapidité par rapport à un 5400 justifie la différence de prix. Le meilleur rapport qualité/prix est du coté des 5400 

Le 7200 se justifie plus dans des powerbook qui visent le top, d'ailleurs je trouve surprenant qu'apple ne le propose pas en BTO  



l'idée était dans mon cas que 60 Go suffisaient amplement, et que j'avais les sous


----------

